# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  MACINA TRAVA

## azaleica

drage rodice, danas sam kupila macinu travu o kojoj se toliko govori.Probat ću je no zanima me koliko to treba piti i kada i je li zbilja dobra ili su to puste priče.Rodice pišite mi.

----------


## Vema

Zelim ti puno uspjeha, sa macinom travom i bez nje, naravno. Ja sam isto prošla fazu s macinom, ali mi smo imali takav spermiogram da nam nije pomogla, ali tebi možda hoće. Sretno, imam običaj da kažem - kad sam ja uspjela, svi će!
 I ti ćeš, analogno  tome!

 :Love:

----------


## Ana29

Sretno!  :Love:

----------


## Ivanchica

Ja sam 2 puta uspjela sa macinom travom (nažalost, imala spontani). Želim ti puno sreće i da i tebe uspije ali da ishod bude punoooo bolji nego kod mene   :Kiss:

----------


## navi

koji su ostali nazivi za macinu travu koju ste koristile, naime puno sam čitala o macinoj travi ali postoje različita mišljenja koja je ona bitna za folikule i trudnoću, hvala

----------


## martamaric

mislim da se još zove marulja..tako nekako, al tete u apoteci znaju za macinu travu

----------


## TIGY

> Drugi nazivi:  macina trava, jetrena trava, jetrenjača, gorčika, marulja, smrduša.
> Latinski naziv: marrubium vulgare .
> Eng : Horehound
> 
> Opis biljke: očajnica, macina trava ili tetrljan trajna je biljka uspravne i dlakave stabljike visine 30 do 40 cm, što raste iz vretenastog korijena. Listovi su srebrno-bijeli, pokriveni gustim bijelim dlakama. Cvijetovi su bijeli i zbijeni u rnale gomilice bez peteljki. Ima oblik klasa..Uobičajena biljka srednje i sjeverne Europe. Bere se biljka u cvatu, bez korijena. Spada u najstarije ljekovite biljke, koje su u upotrebi još od vremena Egipta. Usprkos tome nije mnogo istraživana, odnosno nema mnogo
> naučnih dokaza o njenoj djelotvornosti. Očajnica je dugovječna, do 60 cm visoka, vrlo dlakava zeljasta biljka.
> 
> Ljekoviti dio biljke: za lihek sabire se cijela biljka za vrijeme cvatnje. Suši se u hladu.
> 
> Ljekovito djelovanje: očajnica ili tetrljan jedna je od prvorazrednih ljekovitih biljaka za lječenje plućnih bolesti, stanja nakon gripe, početnog stadijuma tuberkuloze i grozničavih stanja. Uspješno se koristi u liječenju bolesti živaca, katara disajnih organa, kašlja, katara želuca, žutice i ženskih bolesti. Takodje od davnina koristi za neplodnost kod žena ...kako samo ime kaze Očajnica ..za žene koje žele da postanu majke , ova biljka može  pomoći. Oduvijek se koristila za normalizovanje menstruacije i samog ciklusa, odnosno uravnoteženje hormona. Macinom travom - Očajnica - Marrubium vulgare , ljekovitom biljkom kojom se žene tradicionalno liječe od neplodnosti. Od ove trave spravlja se čaj, koji kako "narodni recept" savjetuje, treba piti tri puta dnevno po vinsku čašu u vrijeme kad žena želi zatrudnjeti.

----------


## Ivanchica

TIGY ma ti si jedno malo zlato. Znala sam nešto malo o macinoj travi, pa mi je baš drago da si dodala i ovo. Thanks  :Love:

----------


## TIGY

ma nemaš frke ...   :Grin:

----------

cure, gdje ima kupiti ta macina trava, ima li u nekoj ljekarni ili samo kod travara?
puno vas pozdravljam

----------


## sretnica

Ja mislim da imas u biljnim apotekama ali bude travara koji i na pijaci je prodaju.

----------


## sky

Ja sam je nasla u Utrinama na placu, kod travara koji prodaje razne vrste cajeva. Paketic kosta 10kn. Caj je jako gorak, ali moze se...

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Probala sam piti taj čaj i nije mi išlo, naprosto mi nije nikako pasao okus.  :/ 
No, ako je točno to kaj pišete, razmišljam da probam opet. 
Znate li je li još kome baš macina trava pomogla da zatrudni? Ajmo, cure, narodna predaja :mig:

----------

Ne znam da je neka cura zatrudnila isključivo zbog tog čaja ali mislim da treba pokušati!Sretno!

----------


## martamaric

meni nije strašan okus..već se navikla na sve moguće..haha samo da dođe andjel  :Saint:

----------


## Ivanchica

Okus jeste strašan, ali mislim da se isplati. Moja mama je nakon dvije godine pokušavanja uz macinu travu ostala trudna. Nije je pila 3xdnevno, nego umjesto vode, a najmanje 2l. Da li je to bilo od čaja, mora, sunca (bila na moru)...ne znam, ali je uglavnom upalilo.

----------


## jana28

jedno pitanje za sve a vezano za macinu travu  jer pocela sam je piti pre par dana. otisla sam da kupim caj medjutim posto nisam mogla naci caj kupila sam kapi koje se piju 3x na dan po 20-30 kapi. medjutim ono sto je mene iznenadilo jeste da na kutiji pise da je to biljka po nazivi valeriana i tacno pise tinctura valeriane. sad ne znam da li ja pijem stvarno macinu travu ili ko zna sta. inece zena mi je otvorila prirucnik u kome pise da je valeriana u stvari macina trava a u uputstvu pise da se koristi za sve sto ste vi navele. sta je sad u pitanju i sta je bolje piti, caj ili kapi?

----------


## Ivanchica

Jana, ja nisam pila kapi i ne mogu ti reći da li pomažu ili ne. Čudi me da nisi mogla naći macinu travu (naziv joj je i valeriana). Ma ni kape ne mogu biti loše, ali eto, potrudi se da pronađeš i čaj.
PUSA

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Ček, ček, nije li macina trava nešto drugo nego valeriana? :? 

Koliko sam ja uspjela doznati, postoje dvije vrste macine trave: 

-MARUBI HERBA- nepojmljivo gorka
-NEPETA CATARIA - blažeg okusa (ovu preporučuju za urednu ovulaciju, jajnike) 

(hvala Sanji74)

----------


## Ivanchica

E sad si me malo zbunila. Neko je negdje (čini mi se) napisao da se zove još i valeriana. Oooops, možda sam pogriješila   :Grin:

----------


## nevena

e sad sam totalno zbunjena. zar nije macina trava isto sto i marulja. i pod tim nazivom se prodaje uj apotekama?

----------


## Val

Neki dan sam kupila macinu travu i to pod nazivom marulja. Prilično je gorka za piti, ali može se.
Gospođa u ljekarni mi je rekla da marulja pomaže kod ginekoloških problema, pa pretpostavljma da je to ta macina trava.

Mislim da je valeriana druga vrsta macine trave jer jako puno biljaka nosi taj naziv.

----------


## nova trudnica

Bok cure,
evo ja ću vam ukratko opisati svoje iskustvo....
ja sam kupila macinu travu na Dolcu (tržnica u Zagrebu, za one izvan njega)....kupila sam ju kod jedne gospođe iz Bosne...jer sam čula da je to ona "prava" macina trava.....

od poremećaja sam imala policistične jajnike i kroničnu infekciju ureaplazmom koja mi je uzrokovala proširenje jajovoda (lijevog)....

uglavnom, 5 mjeseci nakon što sam počela piti čaj, a pila sam ga svaku večer cca. 6 dcl, ostala sam trudna.....

i prema položaju zametka i žutog tijela doktorica je rekla da je 90% sigurna da je trudnoća došla iz lijevog jajnika i jajovoda (onog proširenog)..

nadam se da ovo ulijeva malo nade, a svima želim puuuuunoooo sreće i trudnoću ODMAH!
 :Love:

----------


## Lisa

Curice pozdrav i što prije ostale trudne  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
Kako sam dugo na ovom forumu ( iako u posljednjih pola godine nemam vremena ni pročitati koji post, a kamoli odgovoriti   :Sad:  ) imam dosta "iskustva" s dilemom koja je macina trava prava   :Smile:  

Dugo se ovdje raspravljalo o macinoj travi i onda smo zajednički otkrile  :D 
Pazite s macinom travom jer dvije se piju   :Rolling Eyes:  
Valerijana nij eza naše probleme. Ona je više za smirenje   :Smile:   Ma, i to nam ponekad treba   :Wink:   :Smile:  

Lucija je bila upravu  :D 
MARUBI HERBA- nepojmljivo gorka 
-NEPETA CATARIA - blažeg okusa 

Marubii herba - narodski zovu obična marulja, zaista je gadno gorka, ali za bebice ništa nije problem. Pomaže kod regulacije ciklusa u smislu da regolira ovulaciju. Dosta je cura osjetilo da su im se ciklusi malo skratili i da su dani zaista bili plodni, uz puno onog iscjedka koji potvrđue plodne dane. Nekima su malo narasle i grudi   :Laughing:  

Nepeta cataria - je ona koja se preporuča ženama koje imaju problema s hormonima, navodno regulira ciklus i hormonalnu sliku, a time i urednu ovulaciju. 

Stručnjak za ove trave bila je dahpne, ne znam dođe li ona koji put na forum. Pokušajte ju pronaći i poslati poruku   :Smile:  

Dakle, morate odabrati pravu za vas, a ako ne znate - malo jednu, malo drugu   :Smile:  
Problem je kod ove nepete catarie što ju nikako ne mogu nabaviti kod nas, a u Bosni je ima.

Ako itko može doći do nepete catarie, molim da se i meni javi   :Smile:  
Nemam ovdje tel. broj od jedne ljekarne u Zg-u u kojoj možete naći marulju (marubi herba) ali pokušati ću vam nabaviti do sutra. 
Kad kupujete u ljekarni obavezno naglasite koju trebate   :Smile:   :Kiss:  

Šaljem vam bezbroj pusica i želim da što prije postanete mame   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Saint:

----------


## Sonja29

Lisa raspitat ću se ja pa ako uspijem naći javit ću ti se da ti je pošaljem

----------


## Sonja29

Evo još što šta o macinoj travi

http://www.herbateka.com/ocajnica.html

p.s. ako je to ta koju tražiš imam je ja pa ti mogu poslati

----------


## smrčina mrkica

Neznam ima li veze sa macinom travom ili ne, ali ja sam 2,5 godine pokusavala ostati trudna. 
Mama mi je iz neke biljne apoteke iz zagreba narucila macinu travu. Bila je gorka do bola, a dobila sam i svaki put proljev od nje, no nakon sto sam ju pila samo mjesec dana, ostala sam trudna.

----------


## Makano

Slucajno nadjoh ovaj topic pa ne mogu da se ne javim....
I ja imam dobro iskustvo sa macinom travom.....
operisala sam lijevi jajnik....endometriom....odstranjene su 2/3 jajnika....a doktori su napomenuli da ono sto je preostalo je vjerovatno unisteno dugotrajnim pritiskom tumora....a desni je dijagnosticiran kao policistican....predlozena stimulacija ovulacije nakon naredne menstruacije....nisam je docekala.....na preporuku jedne stare nene pocela sam piti macinu travu koju sam kupila kod travara ....pila sam je nemilice....umjesto vode....nije bila nepodnosljiva....
naredni pregled je potvrdio trudnocu....a zuto tijelo ( dokaz da  je tu bila ovulacija) je bio na ostatku lijevog jajnika....
Zato sretno vam hrabrice i samo naprijed.....nijedan pelin nije dovoljno gorak .....drzim vam fige  :Smile:

----------


## Vishnja

Hops, podizem temu. Naime, kupila sam i ja macinu travu, lat. Marubi herba. Stvarno je jako, jako gorka. Za iskusne u pijenju ovog caja, moje pitanje glasi: da li se mora piti svez, tek skuvan, ili moze i hladan i da li se sme sladiti? Znam da se lekovito dejstvo nekih biljaka umanjuje zasladjivanjem, pa se pitam da li to vazi i za ovu travcicu...

----------


## Deja2

Evo i ja se pridruzujem Vishnijom pitanju i imam jos jedno. Kupila sam i za MM piskavicu. U biljnoj ljekarni mi je gospoda rekla da ne moram nis mljeti vec samo kuhati caj, a negdje sam procitala da se to sjeme melje i jede. Kaj sad?
Ako se kuha caj, moze li se isto spremiti veca kolicina, npr.za cijeli dan ili se isto mora piti svjeze?

----------


## kati

Drage moje, posto sam ja u fazi trazenja "pomagala" za uspjeh, raspitala sam raspitala sam se malo u internetu, malo kod prijateljice 8prof. biologije),.. macina trava je na latinskom VALERIANA OFFICINALIS. Ukucajte u google i imate puno o toj travi.
puno uspjeha i pusa

----------


## kati

evo jos jedan link. Dakle ako u google ukucate latinski naziv ili cak macina trava na hrvatski, ...dobro za procitati, ima i drugih 

recepata.http://www.herbateka.com/phorum/read.php?f=1&i=70&t=63

----------


## pujica

> Drage moje, posto sam ja u fazi trazenja "pomagala" za uspjeh, raspitala sam raspitala sam se malo u internetu, malo kod prijateljice 8prof. biologije),.. macina trava je na latinskom VALERIANA OFFICINALIS. Ukucajte u google i imate puno o toj travi.
> puno uspjeha i pusa


nije.

dakle, da pomognemo i vama kopiram post sa pdf. prije začeća 




> zamolila sam neke frendove znanstvenike biologe i nekoliko travara iz različitih zemalja da malo prouče nazive tako da se prestanemo brkati oko macine trave, dakle na hrvatskom je službeni naziv
> 
> marubii herba *macina trava - marulja, tetrljan, očajnica*
> 
> nepeta cataria = *mačja metvica*
> 
> ova druga se koristi za smirenje jer ima sličan učinak kao valerijana i za smirivanje grčeva kod male djece, što će potvrditi i većina travara (problem je najčešće u miješanju točnih naziva) a marulja se koristi u ginekološke svrhe (i nema posebne veze s menopauzom već je dobra općenito za regulaciju ciklusa)

----------


## †mummy_s

A valerijana officinalis je odoljen ili legalna droga   :Razz:  ...fina je i od nje se spava kao beba..osobito ako uzmete kapi od valerijane odnosno napravite tinkturu. Mislim da je neka od cura to uzela prije ili poslije punkcije i bilo joj je super!  :Grin:

----------


## MAJOLINA

*pujica*, jesi ti to ''dizačica teme''  :Grin:  

Pružam podršku, valjalo bi malo o macinoj travi i vrkuti pričati i na ovom pdf-u.  :Razz:

----------


## †mummy_s

> *pujica*, jesi ti to ''dizačica teme''  
> 
> Pružam podršku, valjalo bi malo o macinoj travi i vrkuti pričati i na ovom pdf-u.


 :Naklon:  vrkuštrumfam za to!

----------


## magda_

Na brzinu sam procitala topic i kako sam vise godina sudionik ovakvih dilema  na forumu, evo OPET nesto i od mene:

Kod nas u BiH macina trava je NEPETA CATARIA i blagog je okusa, divota. Stare nane ni ne znaju za taj naziv, ali dat ce vam tu travu, ovdje nema dileme koja je to macina trava. Citala sam da je i ova gorka MARUBI... za naše problemcice (i ja sam je kusala) ima je kupiti i kod nas, ali samo ako bas trazite macinu travu MARUBI..., ali ako samo trazite macinu travu za sterilitet, bilo u apoteci, bilo na pijaci kod tete, ponudit ce vam NEPETU.

Pokusajte sa obje, samo onu trecu, valerijanu, iskljucite, osim ako ne zelite vazdan dremuckati   :Wink:  

p.s. meni ni jedna nije pomogla da zatrudnim, a srede stvari, ciklus, hormone i sl.

----------


## Anett

Samo kratko: 
Je li ona Subanova MARULJA prava ili ne?

----------


## †mummy_s

Ako ti piše na pakiranju marubii herba onda je to to..probaj napraviti čaj..ako ti se želudac zarotira od gorčine to je prava marulja.

----------


## nevena

Anett je prava je. uzasno je gorka i odvratnog okusa. Ali to je ta  :Razz:

----------


## ninatz

Evo da vam se i ja javim, nova sam ovdje ali imam iskustva sa pijenjem čaja od macine trave. Prvi put je stvarno grozno  :Sad:   ali se kasnije navikne. Ne treba je piti toplu puno je lakše kada se ohladi i bez šećera. Nije mi pomogla kod steriliteta ali jeste sa uplom grla. Sretno svima i budite uporne

----------


## sandraks

ej drage moje, 
evo me nakon nekog vremena...predali molbu za posvojenje, zapeli negdje u hodnicima CZSS u želji za psihološkom obradom....ne znaju oni da smo svi mi s VV i ostali, odavno pshološki jako dobro obrađeni i da ne odustajemo samo tako...lako.... :D he, he, he....
no, javljam se i zato jer sam počela piti macinu, pa da vidimo....sad mi nije tak napeto razmišljat jer bum ili ne bum zatrudnjela...jer, dijete stiže...pa sad, ovak ili onak...hoću reći, nije mi tolki pritisak u glavi da moram ostat trudna...ima i drugih puteva do cilja  :Wink:  
eto, probat ću pit tu gorku tekućinu kroz 6mjeseci, pa bumo vidli...s obzirom da je MM ko' zmaj - kaže Luči, ja zdrava i čila...možda uspije?!
javljam  :Wink:

----------


## †mummy_s

E pa onda i ja nazdravljam za tebe i tvog bebića..i onog koji stiže i onog koji se srami doći..ali hoće hoće. Macina travuljaga će se pobrinuti za to!

----------


## sandraks

živileeeeeeee!!!  :Love:

----------


## Deja2

> Nije mi pomogla kod steriliteta ali jeste sa uplom grla.


  :Laughing:  


sandraks  :Love:

----------


## sandraks

evo me,čist na kratko, za one cure koje se možda dvoume bi li pile ili ne, samo ću reći da imam nekih promjena, doduše ne mogu ih baš definirati ali osjećam "akciju" u donjem dijelu trbuha...a i iscjedak je obilan....
javim se pak....  :Wink:

----------


## †mummy_s

Evo the latest info od mene. Moram reći da sam duboko razočarana jer nakon 3 mjeseca marulje i još više od mjesec vrkute + riblje ulje, multimineral, C vit, folna kis., obilje voća i povrća i opet ciklus od 38 dana i boli ko nikad do sad a uskoro mi ni "pampers active baby" neće biti dovoljan..jako sam tužna i demoralizirana.

----------


## pujica

*mummy* puno cura s prije začeća je prva M nakon pijenja vrkute užasno bolljela i došla je malo kasnije, ali se onda slijedeći ciklus sve normaliziralo

----------


## sandraks

curke, nemojte me spljuvat...ali koja vrkuta sad pak?!
to je isto za reg.menst.????!!!
nekaj se slabo prisjećam da je o tome bilo pisano, al ne mrem nać....hm...
jel netko može napisat točno za kaj ona služi, pliiiz....
ja naime, nemam problema s ovulacijom, osim kaj me često boli za poop... 2,3 dana, zna fakat bit koma  :Evil or Very Mad:  ,ciklusi relativno ok 2,3 dana sim il' tam, menga gotovo uvijek podnošljiva, rijetko bolna....
tnx  :Kiss:

----------


## †mummy_s

[/b]Pujica* hvala ti na naputku jer sam već htjela odustati budući da mi je ovo bio ciklus desnog jajnika koji obično dobro šljaka pa sam već pomislila kako vrkuta nije za mene..ali sad ću nastaviti! A još k tome sam čekala ovu M da bih mogla početi s antibioticima..dok ne riješim beštije u prizemlju neću dobiti blagoslov za postupak.  

*Sandraks* probaj malo počeprkati po Prije začeća pdfu i tamo ćeš naći cijelu čitabu o marulji, macinim travama i vrkuti a i ostalim čarima..u davnim vremenima bi nas već sve proglasili vješticama i spalili koliko naklapamo o raznim travama sa, za nas, magičnim svojstvima!   *

----------


## †mummy_s

Ma vidi kako sam nepismena! Očito je da sam htjela podebljati imena a ne tekst! My bad!

----------


## pujica

*sandraks* vrkuta regulira rad jajnika i ciklus općenito, dok je marulja dobra za sluz pa ih je zato dobro piti u kombinaciji, a ako biraš samo jednu onda bolje vrkutu nego marulju

----------


## sandraks

tnx, draga...
jesam, našla sam sinoć...bogme nisam stigla ni pol pročitata...zato se vraćam natrag večeras...
sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## Pepina

Evo,ja sam ovo rekla na prije začeća,ali nije loše da to ponovim i za vas ovdje...-ja sam mjesec i pol pila mješavinu vrkute i gorke marulje i ostala T.Na žalost,bila je biokemijska trudnoća,ali prije toga smo godinu i nekoliko mjeseci pokušavali i nisam ostajala T,pa mislim da vam mogupreporučiti da probate s ovim čajevima.Ne mogu vam naštetiti.Ja ću ih nastaviti piti.Sretno  :Love:  !

----------


## sandraks

ok draga, pijem pa javim  :Kiss:

----------


## tuzna

e,cure citam vec danima o macinoj travi,pa bih i ja da pijem-nemam nekih posebnih problema a,ali bih cisto da maloi uredujem  cikluse.medjutim,ja sam iz BIH,sad sam zvala apoteke i tekose da ima samo NEPETA CATARIA,pa vi koji bolje znate:da pijem nju ili da iskljucivo trazim MARUBII...?a za vrkutu nemaju pojma....ako ima ko iz BIH(Sarajevo)molila bih da napisu gdje su kupovale m.travu(marubii) i eventualno ako je kupovao ko tu vrkutu.(u Sarajevu studiram,pa bih mogla kupiti)...po

----------


## pino

Drage cure, cita vas moja mama, koja se kune travama (i meni je donijela brdo cajeva i lijecila od neplodnosti i time, a bome je i pomoglo, barem sto se tice bolne mjesecnice).  Ona upozorava da *ocanica i marulja nisu isto!!!*

Evo prepisat cu iz knjige fra Simona Asica, koji je bio travar (i njegova mama je bila travar pa je on u samostanu nastavio tradiciju) i koji je napisao knjigu "Ljekovito bilje" (originalno na slovenskom, a prevedeno je i na hrvatski): (jos nadodajem da su po slici ocanica i macina trava jako slicne po listovima i cak i cvjeticem i da se lako zabuniti; i jos k tome obje  se upotrebljavaju kod problema s disnim putevima, ali NE i za neplodnost, samo marulja za to)

*Ocanica* (dragocka, dragonka, radoka, vidica, vidac, vidova trava, vidovita trava, slov. smetlika, lat. Euphrasia officinalis)
 Jednogodisnja je biljka, visoka do 15 cm, sitnih bijelih cvjetova. Kada bujno cvate, u puku vele da je to znak da ce biti jaka zima. Polunametnik je jer crpi hranu iz drugih biljaka. Raste na suhim livadama. Cvate od srphnja do listopada. Beremo biljku u cvatu, bez korijena, od srpnja do rujna. Susimo je u hladu i spremamo na mjesto zasticeno od vlage. *OPREZ!* Ocanica je jaka droga, zato doze moraju doista biti male, inace bi mogla znatno nastetiti. Pucka je medicina upotrebljava vrlo cesto za vanjsku i unutrasnju upotrebu. 

Ocanica je vrlo ljekovita biljka koja i dezinficira. Jaca oci umorne od citanja ili pisanja, lijeci upaljene trepavice, pomaze kod upale kapaka i konjuktivitisa. Kod zelene mrene, cira na roznici, suznih ociju cajem ispiremo oci ili stavljamo na njih oblog od njega. Moze pomoci i para. Caju za ispiranje dodamo malo soli. Za obloge uz ocanicu dodajemo jednaku kolicinu kamilice. Oblog od ocanice i kamilice lijeci jecmenac na ocnim kapcima. Svi bi pripravci za ispiranje i obloge trebali biti blagi oparci: cajnu zlicicu biljke poparimo s cetvrt litre kipuce vode, pricekamo najvise dvije minute, a onda to upotrijebimo za pice, ispiranje ili za obloge. Ako su oci osjetljive, oparak razrijedimo mlakom vodom. Mlacan oparak jaca oslabjele oci ili lijeci one koje suze. No caj moramo pripremiti svaki put iznova. Ako kod pranja ili ispiranja ujedno pijemo caj, pojacat cemo djelotvornost ocanice. Ocajnica lijeci i bolesne disne organe: pomaze kod kaslja i prehlade, gripe i bronhitisa, pritiska u glavi zbog katara. Zbog svojih gorkih sastojaka povoljno utjece na zeludac: otklanja bolove u njemu i crijevima, probavne smetnje, nedostatak teka, pospjesuje probavu i jaca zeludac. Povoljno utjece i na zivce, olaksava glavobolju na zivcanoj osnovi, nesanicu i histerij. Lijeci i kod otrovanja alkoholom i nikotinom. Umjesto cajeva kod tih tegoba stavljamo u juhu prasak od ocanice, dakako u posve malim kolicinama. Ocanica krijepi slabasan, neotporan djecji organizam, ali i organizme odraslih koji pate od prehlade i bolesti limfnih zlijezda. 

-------
*marulja*(macina trava, bijeli tertljan, gorcika, jetrena trava, jetrenjaca, mrtva kopriva, srmdusa, tertljan, slov. crna meta, lat. marrubium vulgare)

Iznimno joj odgovaraju dobro pognojena tla, stoga dobro upijeva oko staja, no najbolje ju je uzgajati u vrtu. Sabiremo je od lipnja do rujna. Cijenili su je jos stari Rimljani kao lijek protiv malarije. Kasnije je pala u zaborav, da bi danas opet bila prepoznata njezina vrijednost. Upotrebljavamo je za cajne napitke, a na dan smijemo popiti 3 do 5 salica gutljaj po gutljaj. 

Caj lijeci osobito disne organe. Tim cajem uspjesno lijecimo bolesna pluca, upaljeno grlo, zapustene katare, hripavac, grcevit staracki kasalj i bronhitis. Pomaze kod iskasljavanja, kronicne upale grla i cak kod tuberkuloze. Korisna je i protiv slabokrvnosti, opce iscrpljenosti. Osim caja uspjesno upotrebljavamo i sok s medom. Nadalje marulja je ljekovita za probavne organe. Otvara apetit. Pomaze protv zatvora, ali i zaustavlja proljev: drugim rijecima uvodi red u probavnim organima. Pospjesuje djelovanje jetre, izlucivanje zuci, lijeci oteklu jetru. *Zene je s uspjehom upotrebljavaju kod neredovite mesecnice jer je regulira.* Marulja lijeci i srce kad neujednaceno kuca. Tinktura i ekstrakti smiruju nemirno, nervozno kucanje srca. 

------------
Samo da jos prepisem i dvije biljke sto sam ja pila: 

*vrkuta* (gospin plast, lava, lavska noga, rosanica, rosnik, virak, slov. plahtica, lat. alchemilla vulgaris)

Vrkuta raste na visim polozajima, na vlaznim travnjacima, na obalama potoka, na pasnjacima. Nerijetko pokriva vece povrsine. Karakteristicni su mu listovi: oni tvore neku vrstu lijevka u kojemu je, najcesce ujutro, kap ciste vode. Cvate blijedozuto od svibnja do kolovoza. Ima sicusne cvjetove. Beremo cvjetove i listove, i to samo za suha, suncana vremena. Susimo ih u hladu i na zraku, najbolje u potkrovlju. Izvrsna je ljekovita biljka. Dobra je njezina mjesavina s jaglacem. Taj je caj ukusan i mnogo zdraviji od ruskoga. 

*Vrkuta je prvorazredan lijek za sve zenske bolesti* - kod bijelog pranja, prejake menstruacije, tegoba u trbuhu; olaksava menopauzu. Moze se piti, ali se njime i umivati. Trudnice bi redovito trebale piti taj caj jer olaksava porod i povoljno utjece na novorodjence. Mnoge bi operacije kod poroda bile suvisne kad bi ga zene pocele piti dovoljno rano i kad bi ga pile redovito. Zaustavlja krvarenja kod unutrasnjih ozljeda. To je vrlo korisno kod automobilskih i drugih nesreca. Mozemo mu dodati tratincicu ili orahovo lisce. Ako djeca unatoc dobroj hrani ne napreduju i imaju slabo razvijene misice, od toga se caja vidljivo ojacaju i pocnu lijepo razvijati. Znatno bi im pomogle i kupelji u prokuhanoj vrkuti. Kupelji su korisne kod vrucice i infekcije zbog unutrasnjih ozljeda, kod upale disnih organa, kaslja, upaljenih zubnih desni i kila, zagnojenja i cireva na donjem dijelu tijela. Caj od vrkute umiruje i pridonosi zdravu i cvrstu snu. Djeluje protiv upale ocnih kapaka (konjuktivitisa). Zaustavlja krvarenje iz desni poslije vadjenja zuba. Olaksava tegobe od gihta i reume, lijeci slabokrvnost i vodenu bolest, uspjesan je kod proljetnih kura ciscenja, zaustavlja ovapnjenje zila, sprecava kap, zaustavlja razvoj secerne bolesti. Pomaze kod vaginalnog i analnog svrbeza. Higijena spolovila! Povoljno djeluje kod secerne bolesti. Bolesnik bi ga trebao piti redovito i duze vrijeme. Caj se preporucuje za ispiranje gnojnih rana, grla i upale usne sluznice. Pomaze, dakako i kod crijevnih i zelucanih tegoba. Caj pripremamo kao oparak: jednu cajnu zlicicu smrvljene biljke poparimo s cetvrt litre kipuce vode. Nakon 10 minuta caj mozemo procijediti i piti i to 1 do 3 salice na dan. Caj treba biti nezasladjen!

--------

*malina* (crvena jagoda, crvena kupina, malina planinska, maljuga, pitoma kupina, sunica, umanj, slov. malina, lat. rubus idaeus)

Malina je visok grm; raste po sumama, krcevinama, proplancima, osuncanim padinama, a kutivirana je po vrtovima i parkovima. Cvate u svibnju i libnju, a zrije od srpnja do rujna. Listove beremo u svibnju i lipnju, a crvene plodove kad sazru. Imaju izvanrednu aromu, socni su i slatki. Sumski su mnogo mirisniji i ukusniji od uzgojenih. 

Caj od listova ublazava crijevne upale, lijeci probljev i dizenteriju, *zaustavlja i prociscava krv, regulira mjesecnicu,* pospjesuje znojenje, lijeci kozne bolesti i otklanja katare. []bKineske trudnice vrlo cijene caj od maline jer sprecava pobacaj, olaksava trudnocu i porodjaj. Treba ga pitit 2 do 3 puta na dan. Uzima se i kod bolne mjesecnice, no treba ga poceti pti vec tjedan dana prije nje.[/b] U menopauzi i kod zivcane napetosti malini dodajemo i lipu. Stavljamo li svjeze zgnjecene listove na bolne dijelove tijela, bolovi se smanjuju. Plodovi maline imaju cudesan okus, sadrze mnogo minerala i podosta vitamina A i C. Iz njih cijedimo sak, malinovac, koji se koristi kod bolesti s vrucicom. Jaca srce i cijeli organizam. Maline upotrebljavamo u dijetnoj prehrani zelucanih, bubreznih, secernih i reumatskih bolesnika. Pomijesamo li malinovac s vinskim ili jabucnim octom, dobivamo malinov ocat; on snizuje temperaturu i jaca srce.

----------


## pujica

*pino* hvala na opširnom infu, ali nikad nije ni bilo zabune oko ocanice i marulje - marulja se još negdje u narodu naziva *očajnica* jer su je pile žene koje su bile očajne da zatrudne (a ocanica očito dolazi od očiju jer po opisu vidim da se koristi za oči)

----------


## sandraks

hvala pino na informacijama...
 pijem svaki dan po litru mješavine marulje i vrkute, definitivno se nekej događa, no još uvijek imam bolnu ovulaciju ili barem vrijeme oko ovulacije...ne znam, koma mi je donji dio trbuha do te mjere da imam povišenu temp. iako mi je bazalna na poč.ciklusa 36 - 36,1 a tada i do 36,9 - 37 i čak imam bolove kad moram obaviti nuždu - tada mi je gotovo nezamislivo opustit se i "podružit" se s MM.....hm....probala sam par puta uz ketonal, ali nije bilo uspjeha.....curke sorry na detaljiziranju....
u svakom slučaju, ne odustajem....probat će slj. mjesec organizirat "druženje" prije bolova, pa nek bude curica!!!! :D 
jupiii za curice  :Saint:  !!!!

 :Kiss:  svim sestrama po muci  :Laughing:

----------


## pino

E, pardon, jesam primijetila razliku izmedju ocanica i ocajnica, ali mi je bilo cudno da postoje dvije razlicite biljke koje se tako slicno zovu. 

Sretno cure!

----------


## †mummy_s

Evo cure domogla sam se novog LJ.B. I naravno da sam bila ponosna što je vrkuta na prvom mjestu spomenuta kao biljka kojom se možemo boriti protiv neplodnosti. Iznenadila sam se, međutim, što nigdje nije spomenuta naša famozna marulja.
No dobro. Ono što mi se učinilo zanimljivim je mješavina čaja protiv endometrioze:

20g mažurana
15g latica nevena
20g vrkute (!!!)
30g imele
30g kore vrbe
25g gospine trave

1žlč čajne mješavine ide na 2,5 dcl kipuće vode (dakle normalna šalica), odstoji 10ak minuta i pije se 2-3 šalice dnevno.

Spominju se i mješavine protiv mioma i pojačanog krvarenja, protiv upale jajnika, protiv kandide i spuštene maternice. Onda ima recept za neke čepiće koji griju grlić maternice kako bi plivači surfali na valovima tople struje . Predlažu masažu trbuha uljem tamjana, tinkturu od konopljike, čaj pastirske iglice, čaj od omana, oralno ulje crnog kima, čaj od kadulje, zeleni čaj..mješavina za ubrzavanje spermića... sve u svemu čekivala sam da će biti malo iscrpniji, ali ako vas nešto od ovoga zanima ja vam napišem (narvno ako mi netko iz redakcije ne sjedne prethodno za vrat)
Ja ostajem vjerna vrkuti a od danas se opet mrštim i na marulju (MM je zaboravio da sam je pila pa sam mu uspjela podvaliti gutljaj..nisam nikad vidjela takvu grimasu na njegovom licu). Uz to ide folna, multimineral, riblje ulje, nativni propolis i čaj od lavande i valerijane po potrebi. Pa da vidimo!

----------


## Pinky

evo kupila sam marulju i vrkutu, al samih pomjesala   :Embarassed:  

kako da ih kuham i koliko dnevno da pijem caja?

heeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp

----------


## srce

ja pijem 2 solje vrkute i 2 solje macine trave dnevno.stavljam 2 kasike caja na solju vode.pijem ih posebno,ne mesam.tako mi u apoteci citala gospodja iz neke knjige.ovaj mesec mi ginekolog rekao da je ciklus prelep pa mora da je od caja.sad pauziram sa macinom jer sam u drugom ciklusu

----------


## tanjama

ja sam od ovog ciklusa počela piti samo vrkutu ( bez marulje ) i pijes je vec nekih 20-tak dana u kom.sa vitexom i B6, i sada mi M kasni nekoliko dana ( inace dobivam oko 19-20 dana , a sada mi je već 31.dc!Mozda od vrkute ili?!Treba li mozda kakvu pauzu napraviti?

----------


## Marijica

da kašnjenje ne znači T?

----------


## asja

> da kašnjenje ne znači T?


i ja to pitam i naravno želim  :Heart:

----------


## tanjama

hm, ma mislim da nije ( na zalost ), jer mi se krvarenje lagano pojavilo na 10.dan - valjda ovulacijsko, a taj dan sam napravila i HSG i nakon toga opet malo krvarila, valjda zbog HSG,ali kada sam prestala piti antib.( znači cca 8 dana nakon HSG-a) opet mi se pojavilo malo jače krvarenje i mislila sam ( s obzirom da je 18-19 dan ) da je to početak M,...ali nista, malo me zabolilo i gotovo!!Ali ono sto me jako smeta je sto me grudi bole za poludit, najradije nebi ni grudnjak nosila,a o spavanju na boku mogu samo sanjati zadnjih par dana!
Zaista cudno! :? 
U petk idem kod Vlastelića, pa ćemo vidjeti što on kaze!

----------


## tanjama

hm, ma mislim da nije ( na zalost ), jer mi se krvarenje lagano pojavilo na 10.dan - valjda ovulacijsko, a taj dan sam napravila i HSG i nakon toga opet malo krvarila, valjda zbog HSG,ali kada sam prestala piti antib.( znači cca 8 dana nakon HSG-a) opet mi se pojavilo malo jače krvarenje i mislila sam ( s obzirom da je 18-19 dan ) da je to početak M,...ali nista, malo me zabolilo i gotovo!!Ali ono sto me jako smeta je sto me grudi bole za poludit, najradije nebi ni grudnjak nosila,a o spavanju na boku mogu samo sanjati zadnjih par dana!
Zaista cudno! :? 
U petk idem kod Vlastelića, pa ćemo vidjeti što on kaze!

----------


## Anett

I ja navijam da je T ali možda se ipak samo regulira ciklus (19-20 dana je prekratko)

----------


## tanjama

hm, ma mislim da nije ( na zalost ), jer mi se krvarenje lagano pojavilo na 10.dan - valjda ovulacijsko, a taj dan sam napravila i HSG i nakon toga opet malo krvarila, valjda zbog HSG,ali kada sam prestala piti antib.( znači cca 8 dana nakon HSG-a) opet mi se pojavilo malo jače krvarenje i mislila sam ( s obzirom da je 18-19 dan ) da je to početak M,...ali nista, malo me zabolilo i gotovo!!Ali ono sto me jako smeta je sto me grudi bole za poludit, najradije nebi ni grudnjak nosila,a o spavanju na boku mogu samo sanjati zadnjih par dana!
Zaista cudno! :? 
U petk idem kod Vlastelića, pa ćemo vidjeti što on kaze!

----------


## Anett

I ja navijam da je T ali možda se ipak samo regulira ciklus (19-20 dana je prekratko)

----------


## Marijica

Kupi neki jeftini test u ljekarni pa provjeri. Možda se iznenadiš   :Smile:

----------


## tanjama

> Kupi neki jeftini test u ljekarni pa provjeri. Možda se iznenadiš


Mislim da bi se negativno iznenadila, toliko sam uvjerena da nisam,da nisam niti pomislila na tu mogucnost!
nadam se da se ipak ciklus regulira ( kad vec nije ono sto bi svi htjeli da je )!!  :Grin:

----------


## Marijica

Mislim da bi se negativno iznenadila, toliko sam uvjerena da nisam,da nisam niti pomislila na tu mogucnost!


Ovaj dio mi nije jasan :? ?! Mislim da na ovom forumu svi čekamo to iznenađenje   :Kiss:

----------


## tanjama

Bila bi sretna da je tako, ali s obzirom koliko je puta ciklus bio koliko toliko ok,pa se nije nista dogodilo, sumnjam da bi se sada nesto moglo desiti, a bilo je svasta; i HSG i ta cudna krvarenja,...znam dogodit će se vjerovatno kada to budemo i najmanje očekivali,ali ovaj put sam nekako sigurna da to nije to, čak ni dr.nije posumnjao kada sam mu rekla sto se dogada!
Svejedno hvala na lijepim željama  :Sad:   :Heart:  




> Mislim da bi se negativno iznenadila, toliko sam uvjerena da nisam,da nisam niti pomislila na tu mogucnost!
> 
> 
> Ovaj dio mi nije jasan :? ?! Mislim da na ovom forumu svi čekamo to iznenađenje

----------


## srce

ja vam sledece nedelje javljam kako su kod mene delovali cajevi.mada je kod mene problem sto folikul ne pukne pa idem svaki 12 dan ciklusa kod dr da mi prati ovulaciju i 14 dan da primim inekciju da bi taj dan folikul pukao.ovaj mesec sam pila caj i rekao je da je ciklus predivan.tako da cemo videti,cure samo opusteno,ne opterecujte se puno oko toga i beba ce doci.ja sam vec godinu dana cekala sa nestrpljenjem i svaki mesec tripovala e sad sam trudna a sada kada mi je dr rekao da nista ne sprecava trudnocu samo treba da budes opusten i pustiti da sve ide svojim tokom zaista sam i poslusala njegov savet.dr je specijalista i verujem mu.zelim da mi uskoro sve javite lepe vesti

----------


## srce

tanjama najverovatnije da ti se ciklusi sada dovode u red a verovatno i ovulacija.ciklus na 19-20 dana je relativno malo da dodje do trudnoce cak iako je doslo do ovulacije.normalni ciklusi kao spadaju od 26 do 31 dan.ko zna ako jos nisi dobila  ili se regulira ciklus ili se bebac zalepio.javi kad se vratis od dr.mi mozemo da nagadjamo ali najbitnije sta ce se videti na ultrazvuku.samo se opusti i mirno cekaj.ako ne ovaj mesec znaci da ti se telo sad cisti i vraca u normalu da bi sledeci mesec bebce doslo i da bi bilo sve ok.

----------


## tanjama

ja se nadam da ce sve biti ok i da necu morati prestati sa cajem i B6, mislim da mi ipak pomazu!
A mislim i da mi je M na vidiku, danas sam opasno nervozna i stalno nesto zvacem!  :Laughing:  
Javim sutra sto je dr vidio, ako ima sto vidjeti!  :Smile:

----------


## zara51

bok,
meni je prošao prvi mjesec pijenja čajeva, b-vitamina i vitex-a i oduševljena sam :D 
Više godina sam se mučila sa spottingom koji je trajao gotovo cijeli ciklus, a ovaj ciklus spotting samo tri dana  :Razz:  
I ciklus mi se ovaj put malo produžio (već pomislila da se čudo dogodilo, ali nije, nažalost).
Bez obzira, nastavit ću piti tu kombinaciju tri mjeseca, pa pauza mjesec dana. 
Samo ne znam da li moram raditi pauzu i sa b-vitaminima :?

----------


## tanjama

bravo zara, nadam se da ce i meni biti od koristi!
Kako su tebi pokusali i da li su pokusavali rijesiti taj dugi spotting?

----------


## pujica

samo da vam javim friske vijesti - nakon 4 mj pijenja caja od vrkute i marulje (pomijesano, omjer 2:1 za vrkutu, oko 1l dnevno) + kapsula od vitexa rezultat je slijedeci:

- nestala endometrijska cista koju sam vukla vise od 5 godina
- nalazi hormona (inace uvijek pcos i poremeceni hormoni stitnjace jos od 15 godine zivota) totalno uredni unutar svih referentnih vrijednosti

dakle curke samo pijte cajeke  :D

----------


## tanjama

super, sada sigurno ne prestajem sa čajem! :D 
Treba li kakva pauza ipak ili ne?

----------


## ina33

Super, pujice  :Smile: !

----------


## zara51

Tanjama napisa 


> Kako su tebi pokusali i da li su pokusavali rijesiti taj dugi spotting?


Draga, nisu mi niti pokušavali riješiti taj spotting.
Odgovor koji sam dobivala je bio: "imate endometriozu i to je za vas normalno".
 :? Pa mislim si, kako normalo? Već sam bila luda od toga, ali sada... :D 

Pujice, bravo  :D  i hvala (jer sam zahvaljujući tvom savjetu počela piti čajeke)  :Kiss:

----------


## loki

Jedno pitanjce- vitex u kojem obliku to pijete odnosno koji je to proizvod, gdje ste ga kupile?

----------


## tanjama

stvarno?Tako su ti rekli?!A dijagnozu su ti postavili nakon laparo ili? Sve me strah da nije isti slucaj i kod mene, jer ni meni nitko ne reagira na moje neprestano dosadno krvarenje!I ja sam vec luda!Danas idem kod Vl.pa se nadam da cu mu uspjeti postaviti sva pitanja koja mi secu po glavi!




> Tanjama napisa 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Kako su tebi pokusali i da li su pokusavali rijesiti taj dugi spotting?
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...

----------


## tanjama

> Jedno pitanjce- vitex u kojem obliku to pijete odnosno koji je to proizvod, gdje ste ga kupile?


Vitex ili PMS FREE od Encijana, ima ga u ljekarnama i kosta cca 60,00 kn!

----------

zdravo drage moje .ja sam nova na ovim forumu.i ja imam problema da dobijem dijete pa bih vas pitala sta je to beta o kojoj sve pricate

----------


## kikic

Beta hcg je hormon koji se počinje lučiti kad se embrio implatira u maternici, po tom hormonu se najpouzdanije zna da je žena trudna. Dakle vadi se krv oko 14 DPO, metoda je 100 % pouzdana. Prosurfaj malo našim pretražnikom, ukucaj beta i naći ćeš puuno korisnih podataka i informacija o beti i njenom duplanju.

----------

> samo da vam javim friske vijesti - nakon 4 mj pijenja caja od vrkute i marulje (pomijesano, omjer 2:1 za vrkutu, oko 1l dnevno) + kapsula od vitexa rezultat je slijedeci:
> 
> - nestala endometrijska cista koju sam vukla vise od 5 godina
> - nalazi hormona (inace uvijek pcos i poremeceni hormoni stitnjace jos od 15 godine zivota) totalno uredni unutar svih referentnih vrijednosti
> 
> dakle curke samo pijte cajeke  :D


 Pozdrav svima!
Meni je ustanovljena endometrijska cista i hocu da poslusam tvoj savet   :Saint:

----------


## mromi30

cure zanima me da li se macina trava može piti i poslije ET-a ? naime ja sam je pila od prvog dana ovog ciklusa pa sve do ET-a,pa ne znam da li da  nastavim? :/

----------


## lemurion

hello cure,moram priznat da sam u ovim stvarima mali mujo..pa iako sam isčitala sve što ste napiale molim vas da mi neka iskusnjakuša kaže točno koje je latinsko ime za vrkutu i marulju koje pomažu za neplodnost) -moja dijagnoza su isušeni jajovodi prilikom drenaže apscesa laparoskopski a MM ima oligoas..bla bla...spermiogram... :? dakle ne može baš..dali meni uopće može pomoći macina trava sa takvom dijagnozom? ginekologica mi preporuča potpomognutu ali to nam trenutno nije ni na kraju pameti..pa se eto pridružih ovom pdf-u  :Razz:   :Grin:  
 :D  zaokružimo na jednoj stranici sve:  :D 
kako bi trebala izgledati terapija maruljom? računajuči od kraja menstrualnog ciklusa kada se počinje uzimati,koliko količinski se uzima i koliko puta dnevno? Kada bi se trebali imati odnosi? na dan kad se pije? ona se nesmije uzimati za vrijeme menzisa ili? 
isto i za vrkutu..jel ona poboljšava utjecaj marulja ili nije neophodna?
sad vas totalno ugnjavih...  :Embarassed:   ali to mi je jedina nada...a OČAJNO želim ostat trudna što prije..jer su mi i ginekolozi preporučili da moram što prije jer bi moglo biti više problema kasnije..  :Crying or Very sad:  
drage moje,pomagajte..  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## RuzicaSB

*Alchemillae herba (vrkuta)*
http://www.herbateka.eu/vrkuta
*Marubium vulgare (macina trava, marulja, ocajnica itd...)*
http://www.herbateka.eu/ocajnica

I jednu i drugu mozes piti 2-3 puta dnevno po 2 dcl.
Sto se tice vasih dijagnoza, cajevi nisu na odmet ali sto prije prihvatis cinjenicu da ce vam najvjerojatnije trebati MPO i pocnes se time baviti manje ces vremena nepotrebno izgubiti.Znam da se cuda desvaju i od srca ti zelim jedno ali oslanjati se samo na to...to ti ne preporucujem.Sretno draga!

----------


## mmaslacak

Zato nemoj gubiti vrijeme na čajeve kad već imate dijagnoze, nego lijepo na potpomognutu..šta ti vrijedi kad nema materijala za oplodnju? Govorim ti iz osobnog iskustva.
Sretno.

----------


## slavonka2

Evo, javlja se jedna trudnica....  :Embarassed:  

Kao što vidite u potpisu dijagnozu MM-a i da smo imali jedan neuspješan postupak. Ja vam mogu samo ispričati što smo mi radili, ali ne znamo od toga svega što je pomoglo.... :? 

Mišljenje da je sa mnom sve ok i da ništa ne mogu napraviti nije baš bilo ispravno...MOŽE SE PUNO TOGA....  :Wink:  

MM-a su pokušavali liječiti 2 godine sa lijekovima koje smo sami kupovali, nisu mu našli uzrok, niti popravili nalaz...pa smo se spremili za prvi postupak... ono što je mene potreslo je par koje je na dan punkcije sjedio do nas...tri puta su pokušavali dati sjeme u kojem nije bilo niti jednog plivača, nije pomogla ni punkcija testisa te su ih uplakane poslali doma...

To se znalo događati i MM-u ;da dođe na spermiogram i nema niti jednog živog, palo mi je napamet da nam se to ne dogodi na dan kada su plivači najbitniji...

Naše mrvice nisu preživjele, njih 11, a doc kaže da su se jedva oplodile koliko su plivači bili loši...

tjedan dana nakon toga otišla sam u ljekarnu i kupila MM-u : cink, selen i vitamin C-500...čaj od piskavice i čaj za muškarce, a sebi macinu travu...

Svaki dan pio je po jednu tabeletu od svake a ujutro i navečer čaj...piskavicu je silom i jeo jer ona nabubri vodi, a ja macinu travu - čisto da si popravim cikluse...

Nakon 3 mj. od početka terapije ostala sam prirodno trudna, nakon 5 g. braka i 3 g. znanja da imamo velikih problema da  sami napravimo bebu...nismo išli na tu mogućnost, već smo se spremali na novi postupak, samo smo si željeli povačati šanse i ne doživjeti isto što i onaj par koji taj put nije imao niti jednog plivača....

 :Kiss:  

Oprostite, je se raspisah...samo - ne trebaju čajevi biti jedini izbor, već altrnativa koja može pomoći...  :Love:  

sretno i da što više vas dobije svoje male   :Saint:

----------


## slavonka2

altrnativa - alternativa   :Embarassed:   :Grin:

----------


## fatamorgana

slavonka2, hvala na tvom postu koji ulijeva nadu, čak i nama   :Sad:  , skoro beznadežnim slučajevima   :Love:

----------


## pčelica2009

ja sam popila valjda 1 hektar te macine trave.Mislim da je pisalo nepeta cantaria ali na njoj piše da je baš za neplodnost i kao vezano za začepljenje jajovoda.

----------


## corinaII

Evo i ja pijem macinu travu i vrkutu jedan mjesec. Vidjet čemo  dali če pomoći.Mojoj prijeateljici je nakon 4 godine pokušavanja i isto jedne vanmaterične pomogao čaj od marulje. Pila ga je neprekidno 2 mjeseca i ostala trudna.
Ja pijem i marulju i vrkutu.Marulju od kraja M pa do ovulacije a vrkutu cili misec.
E sada ja sam primjetila da mi nekad čaj od vrkute bude bistar a drugi put mutan kao da je pun taloga.Uvjek kuham istu količinu i istu vrkutu pa mi nije jasno.Dali je netko od vas to primjetio ili se samo meni to dešava???? Dali onda vrkuta gubi na svojstvima ili je svejedno?
 :?

----------


## lemurion

slavonka2,i ostale cure PUUUUNO HVALA ŠTO STE MI ULILE NADU...
MM i ja ne želimo na potpomognutu tak da brijemo još po alternativi..i daj dragi Bože da upali..  :Smile:  
ono šta mene muči je zapravo to da kad malo pogledam meni zapravo ništa nije ..imam oba jajovoda,jajnika..nema više cista(prije sam ih imala 14)sve je ok..osim tih ajmo reč isušenih jajovoda ,pa si mislim ako su neke ovdje sa puuuno gorim dijagnozama ostale trudne pririodno..pa zašto nebi i ja?  :D  :D  :D 
al moram priznat da do sad nisam znala da je ta njegova dijagnoza toliko loša..čovječe pa šta ta dijagnoza uopće znači?(oligoasthenozoospermia) meni rekla njegova doktorica,citiram:"moglo bi biti malo problemčića inače sve ok". :?  :?  :? 
mislim si,dakle,ovi čajevi su za neplodnost;ali ja sam plodna pa svojoj dijagnozi,zar ne? samo su problem ti drenažom isušeni jajovodi? to nije isto,zar ne? cure totalno sam blackout sad...  :Unsure:  
furat ću ja te čajeve a njemu sam nabavila sjemenke fenegreeka(odnosno piskavica) pa ču mu u hranu to stavljat i šopat ga bananama,čula sam da to pomaže..

----------


## lemurion

e da,kako upišete ovu dijagnozu ispod?

----------


## slavonka2

*Lemurion* imaš pp   :Kiss:

----------


## RuzicaSB

*lemurion* nerado ti kvarim veselje ali prouci radije jos malo dijagnoze i svoju i muzevu prije nego konacno odustanes od potpomognute.Cajevi i altrnativa uz to mogu dobro doci, nemoj gubiti dragocjeno vrijeme.Vjeruj mi da ti doktorica ne bi tek tako savjetovala potpomognutu i oni teska srca salju parove u to.I nemoj cekati jer rezerve jajnih stanica se trose svaki mjesec.

----------


## lemurion

ma joj znam,znam ali ja i dragi smo ti uporni...prošla sam mnoge delirije sa zapadnom medicinom i moram priznat da sam se previše razočarala da bi doktorima opet vjerovala...ali hvala ti na brizi  :Heart:   :Heart:  
rekao mi moj ajurvedski doktor da će mi donjet iz Indije neku koru drveta..i da od toga svaka žena ostala trudna..jednostavno OBOŽAVAM takve izjave pa sad čekam do (ne)uma..  :Razz:  
inače sam iz Rijeke i moram priznat da je ovaj naš ginekološki sistem u Riječkoj toliko u banani da ti se  :Bouncing:   :Crying or Very sad:  
zanimljivo je da je meni nakon svih ginekoloških pregleda tek na utz abdomena otkrivena gnojna upala jajnika.. :?  :? 
maaaa  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
sada pijem nekakvu marubii alba herba :? pa se pitah jel i ta ok...samo neka nova imena te marulje :/ --ova je užasno gorka,puno gora od one od Subana...sad ću i vrkutu probat...a za dragog ćemo vidjet ...on je totalno anti pills pa ga jedva ufuram i da čaj neki popije..tako ti je to kad 10 godina visi po himalaji pa zaboravi žene gledat  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## RuzicaSB

A tko zna mozda ti bas upali taj stav i terapija.Zelim ti svu srecu draga, voljela bih da nas obradujes sto prije.  :Kiss:

----------


## pčelica2009

[quote="lemurion: 
[b]rekao mi moj ajurvedski doktor da će mi donjet iz Indije neku koru drveta..i da od toga svaka žena ostala trudna..jednostavno OBOŽAVAM takve izjave pa sad čekam do (ne)uma..  :Razz:  [/b]
ja bi naručila jedno 10m tog drveta-ako može-pa ako ne upali,tko zna,duga je zima,možda plina nestane...

----------


## lemurion

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   joj samo se nadam da to nije ono hrastovo drvo koje su svi totalno popljuvali na  forumu :/  :/  :/ 
sad idemo kod marokanca na malo bioenergije u zg pa možda upali...je tko čuo za njega? :?  :?  čula sam da ne liječi trudnice a za sve ostalo da je majstor... :shock: 
pa eto uz malo MM-ovog crvenog zdravca i hrastove kore i marulje i badema i brusnica... i ba bla bla...nadam se kako mi pčelica kaže..do božiča i malog   :Saint:  dojit
 :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## pčelica2009

Šalu na stranu-vjerujem da većina nas kao i sama u pauzama mpo prisežemo alternativi.Želim ti sreću od srca i da se stvarno do Božića ostvari tvoja želja.  :Kiss:

----------


## edinas

Dali muskarci smiju piti macinu travu

----------


## lemurion

> Dali muskarci smiju piti macinu travu


ne znam za macinu...ali muškarcima je crveni zdravac kao nama macina trava..

inače,djevojke,primjetila sam da ova macina trava,zajedno sa vrkutom,i ne djeluje samo na plodnost(fizički gledano) već ,moram priznat,osjećam se mnogo požudnijom nego prije...  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  
čitala sam mnogo o tome koliko je neplodnost zapravo na psihičkom nivou blokada iz raznoraznih razloga,počevši od trauma iz djetinjstva,odlaska oca itd.. :/   :Sad:  
tak da,ja koja imam listu razloga za te psih.blokade mogu priznat da mi ovaj nevjerojatni čaj,u tom smislu,zaista mnogo pomogao...tokom odnosa osjećam se opuštenije,bez ikakvih tjeskoba..i to se naravno dopada i mom suprugu..pa eto svi sretni u kući!  :Love:  
jeli koja od vas imala ovakvo iskustvo?

----------


## lemurion

:/  :/ ajme nadam se da nisam nikoga uvrjedila ovim postom...  :Rolling Eyes:  
oprostite sestrice...  :Sad:

----------


## fatamorgana

Draga Lemurion, evo danima već, čitam tvoje postove i cijelo vrijeme se dvoumim da ti od srca kažem jednu stvar. Ipak sam odlučila da ti kažem: ti si mlada, ali bez obzira na to, mislim da je zaista gubljenje vremena osloniti se samo na čajeve. Dragi Bog najbolje zna, kada će ko biti trudan, kako i sl, ali mislim da uzimajući u obzir dijagnozu tm i tvoju, ipak biste trebali ozbiljno razmisliti o MPO.
Ljubim draga i uvijek nam budi tako vesela   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## lemurion

a sve mi je to nekako 50:50.jer baš sam čitala post jedne cure koja nema 2/3 jajnika a drugi joj je policističan,ostala je trudna nakon par mjeseci macine trave..pa si mislim ja imam puno bolju dijagnozu pa zašto ne uložiti vjeru i volju u to... :D 
dragi se također bori,pa valjda će nas Bog blagoslovit bebačem...
puuno hvala na pažnji  :Kiss:

----------


## RuzicaSB

*Lemurion* ako su jajovodi ok moguce je ostati trudna i sa 2/3 jajnika ali ako jajovodi ne stimaju mogu biti savrsena oba nista od trudnoce.I da je kod tm spermiogram savrsen sanse su minimum minimuma ako jajovodi ne valjaju.Kuzis?Bila bih najsretnija na svijetu da nas sve vec sutra pobijes i javis nam da nismo bile u pravu ali kad god procitam dijagnoze u tvom potpisu pogotovo za tvoje isusene jajovode...tesko da ce ti macina trava biti dovoljna.

----------


## lemurion

ma meni je ta njihova "dijagnoza" totalno sumnjiva..  :Evil or Very Mad:  Nakon što sam izašla iz bolnice NITKO mi nije rekao da su mi začepljeni jajovodi već da moram što prije zatrudnit jer da bi u budućnosti mogla imati problema...tek za nekih 2 godine ginekologica mi je navela situaciju začepljenih jajovoda...što između ostalog,rutinskim ginek.pregledom ona ne može ustanovit...tako da mislim da se ti začepljeni jajovodi baziraju na pretpostavkama i NEČU se tome predat...mislim da je moja vjera i volja jača od svih njihovih "dijagnoza"...
bit će sve ok...  :Smile:  
mislim da je najvažnije imat već zamišljenu sliku trudnoće,bebe,odrastanja,odgoja...i na kraju će se sve to izrealizirati...
sve što može čovjek je istinski željeti...svu svoju energiju uložiti u želju..a onda...do the best and let the God do the rest!  :Heart:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## tuzna

cure,ja kupila u apoteci macinu travu,pise na njoj valeriana officinalis.znam d anije prava,po latinskom nazivu,ali zar je i ona gorka? ova moje valeriana je tako gorkog i odvratnog okusa! fuj!

----------


## teodora

Čitam da vi pijete ili ćete piti macinu travu ,ja bih dodala da sam čula kako je je isto tako i vrkuta,odnosno gospin plašt također dobar pogotovu za one cure koje imaju problema za zadebljanom maternicom a može se navodno biti u isto vrijeme s macinom travom.Ja počinjem sa obadva čim mi stignu :D .Ne može škoditi.

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja kupila  marulju i vrkutu davno vec i nikako da pocnem piti...
..znam da ne moze skoditi ali sv eme nesto strah.....  :Rolling Eyes:   :/

----------


## teodora

crvenkapice,i sama kažeš da ne može škoditi,pa onda samo naprijed! Ja nikad do sad nisam trošila nikakve čajeve niti bilo kakva druga sredstva jer sam se klela samo u medicinu ali kako mi prolazi  vrijeme i kako brojim evo drugi neuspjeli ivf ne želim si dopustiti luksuz da ovaj period između postupaka prođe tako da ne učinim barem nešto da poboljšam svoju zdravstvenu sliku.Ako ništa bit ćemo ljepše od tolikih čajeva  :Laughing:

----------


## lemurion

eto uz 10 000 ljudi rame do ramena i ja sam posjetila našeg marokanca mekkija...
molila boga da nisam još trudna jer je na ulazu pisalo da trudnice NIKAKO ne mogu kod njega jer bi najvjerojatnije pobacile...zato pazite se sestrice..  :Sad:  
sve u svemu lik je nevjerojatan..ima nešto u tome...osjećaš super ugodu kad te takne...i kad popiješ tu neku posvećenu vodu(njegovom energijom) odmah trčiš na veliku  :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes:  
pa eto,valjda se stvarno pročistiš...
čak i MM kaže da je super..
sad ćemo vidjet...nadam se da će beba uskoro...kad nas je on svih tako pročistio... :D  :D 
preporučam svima(ne trudnicama!!!!!), ako vam se da gurat i puni ste imuniteta pa ne možete pokupit oink oink gripu,posjetite mekkija torabija...dobar čovac..   :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

kakav marokanac  prvi put cujem.,,,,,travar ???

----------


## lemurion

ne travar,covac ima neku bioenergiju,ako se to može tako nazvat... i jako dobro liječi sve bolesti pogotovo karcinome...
poanta je u tome da njegova energija ispire(uništava) iz tijela sve strano...zato nakon njega odeš par puta trčkarat po kući čekajući svoj red na wc-u  :Grin:  
kako god,čini mi se ok tip...ima zaista ugodnu energiju i topao pogled...  :Saint:  
čula sam da je u zg do 14.11. prima ljude na velesajmu..
prođe mu oko 10 000 ljudi u kojih sat/dva...
pa da vidimo dal djeluje... :shock: 
nadam se ugodnom iznenađenju i molit ću se za sve nas...  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## teodora

Djevojke ,vidim i ovdje da puno vas pije uz macinu travu i vrkutu.E pa sad, moje pitanje je da li je itko od vas koji ju pijete primijetio kakve nuspojave? Ja sam ju počela piti prije 3 dana i od tad mi je užasno mučno.Napominjem da nisam trudna ni pod razno   :Evil or Very Mad:  ,  :Crying or Very sad:   jer je vještica jučer došla.

----------


## MMK

*teodora* nisam primjetila ( nakon u više perioda korištenja) nikakve mučnine. Negdje u napomenama piše da osobe s problematičnim želucom ( gastritis, ulkus) ne bi trebale koristiti zbog sadržaja gorkih tvari.

Btw macina trava bi se trebala koristiti od kraja M do O.
U toku M može uzrokovati pojačano krvarenje.

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja evo pocela tek jucer piti  vrkutu  i vidjet cemo...pijem ju jer mi je endometrij  6mm  a   spremam se na AIH  pa se nadam  boljemu.....nuspojave jos nemam....i nisam cula da je netko imao.....

----------


## teodora

Pa možda onda i nije od vrkute .  Macinu travu sam probala  i to mi je prefuuuuuj ! Smije li se i kao se može poboljšati taj ogavan okus ??? Nisam vjerovla curama koje ju piju kad su mi rekli koliko je to gadno. Sad sam se uvjerila :shock: !

----------


## MMK

ukus poboljšaš kašikicom meda ( malom).
OT ja sam od najranije dobi kljukana raznoraznim prirodnim pripravcima, tako da su meni cvekla, prepeličija jaja, kozije mlijeko super, vrkuta regularan čaj, a maca pa može se piti.

----------


## teodora

Probat ću se nagovoriti   :Mljac:  ,  :Sad:  . U svakom slučaju thanks na sugestiji MMK.

----------


## tuzna

cure,ja sam pila vrkutu mekih 15 dana,i  tek sad procitah da nije preporucljivo da se pije,ako si na stimulaciji,jer ona kao regulira hormone,ja sam ju pila zbog endometrija.
zna li neko za to? na nekoj staroj temi sam to procitala i prestajem ju piti,imam jos 2 dana stimulacije...sva sam :?

----------


## teodora

Tužna,ja mislim da nisi u pravu ALI ipak se raspitaj i dalje. To o čemu pričaš da se ne smije piti dok je žena pod hormonskom stimulacijom je konopljika jer ona regulira hormone . Ali napominjem ipak se raspitaj.

----------


## MATEJA24

JA SAM NOVA OVDJE I TEK SAM NEDAVNO KRENULA ČITATI VAŠE TEME I ČLANKE...POHVALA SVIMA NA POMOĆI I SAVJETIMA I ŽELJI DA POMOGNETE I DRUGIMA...PA MOLIM VAS DA MI POJASNITE KAKO PITI  ČAJEVE..MAJČINU TRAVU I VRKUTU...OD KADA KRENUTI SA KOJOM KOLIKO DANA PITI KOJU I KOLIKO..MOLIM VAS JER SAM PROČITALA DOSTA POSTOVA I SVE MI SE SMIXALO, PA MI OBJASNITE ....HVALA VAM  :Naklon:  [/b]

----------


## crvenkapica77

pozzzzz....i ja vrkutu pocela piti i jako  idem na wc  od nje  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

ovako....vrkutu  mozes  citav mjecec piti.....
marulju.macinu travu takozvanu ... od zavrsetka  mjesecnice do  ovulacije, onda prestajes..ako ostanes trudna nije dobra  za plod...zato do ovulacije...neka me neko ispravi ako grijesim  ali ja tako pijem.......

----------


## crvenkapica77

e da ja kupujem od subana i na njoj pise  3x dnevno po solja caja..

----------


## MATEJA24

ma ja sam tek sad išla na određivanje hormona i imam estradiol nizak i progesteron jako nizak s obzirom da sam ga vadila 21dc, pa sam išla malo čitati jer sam čula da je dobra vrkuta i marulja za reguliranje, pošto MM i ja nemamo u planu još ići na bebača pa nam je ovo idealno da se to sve malo normalizira i onda akcija, tek smo se vjenčali prije 3 mjeseca i ja sam to išla kontrolirati da nebude nismo znali... :shock: 
...a ono najgore je što sam brzo dobila i kile koje moram skinuti i vratiti svoju normalnu kilažu nazad...pa sad u startu treba napraviti uvjete za trudnoću...neće biti lako ali samo se treba pokrenuti i ne gubiti nadu...
hvala ti puno...
 :D

----------


## tuzna

> Tužna,ja mislim da nisi u pravu ALI ipak se raspitaj i dalje. To o čemu pričaš da se ne smije piti dok je žena pod hormonskom stimulacijom je konopljika jer ona regulira hormone . Ali napominjem ipak se raspitaj.


ja sam to bas na nekoj staroj temi "Macina trava i vrkuta 3" procitala.i meni je to  :shock: ,mislim da je pujica to napisala kako se ne bi trebala piti jer regulira hormone. :? 
 :Kiss:

----------


## teodora

Evo ovako.Vidim da ovdje neke cure spominju crveni zdravac za svoje muževe.Pošto sam se i ja i MM "bacili" na pijenje čajeva kao nekakvo pomoćno sredstvo za neplodnost (još uvijek smo mišljenja da to možemo riješiti samo mpo-om) htjela bih napomenuti mada ne znam da li je to i ovdje  već napisano da se crveni zdravac smije piti dnevno u količini 1,25 ml jer ima u sebi određenu dozu radija i ne bi ga valjalo piti u većim dnevnim dozama.Ako piše curke sorry ali nije zgoreg ponoviti,da ne bi kasnije bilo nismo znali.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Evo ovako.Vidim da ovdje neke cure spominju crveni zdravac za svoje muževe.Pošto sam se i ja i MM "bacili" na pijenje čajeva kao nekakvo pomoćno sredstvo za neplodnost (još uvijek smo mišljenja da to možemo riješiti samo mpo-om) htjela bih napomenuti mada ne znam da li je to i ovdje  već napisano da se crveni zdravac smije piti dnevno u količini 1,25 ml jer ima u sebi određenu dozu radija i ne bi ga valjalo piti u većim dnevnim dozama.Ako piše curke sorry ali nije zgoreg ponoviti,da ne bi kasnije bilo nismo znali.



na mom pise 3x dnevno po solja caja....ne pise da je crven  niti izgleda crven...kako se to uopce zna??...ali od subana je pa  je valjda crven :? ....tako pise na njihovoj stranici?....a taj ljubicasti nije dobar  sam citala.....e sad???

----------


## teodora

Ne boj se crvenkapice to je taj.Glavno da nije ljubičast   :Laughing:  ! I kod mene na vrećici piše isto,međutim onda sam malo guglala i ima logike jer se ova biljka koristi kod alternativnih liječenja raka i tumora.Prema tome možda je ipak bolje piti ga u manjim dozama.Ako netko misli drugačije neka me ispravi,molim vas.

----------


## Tralala

imam pcos, menstruacija mi kasni 2 mjeseca, ginić na godišnjem...da li mi može tko pomoći sa savjetom da li je ok da počnem piti marulju (vrkutu već pijem)?

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Imam produzen folikularni dio ciklusa, folikuli mi se dugo neckaju koji ce krenuti u akciju pa mi ovulacija nerijetko bude i na 20-i dan. Sto se tice lutealne faze, ona je skolski OK, traje 14-15 dana i onda prokrvarim. Pokusala sam jednom davno tu marulju i toliko mi je gnusna da ju nebih ni da je zadnja na svijetu, ali sam nedavno vidjela neku reklamu za tablete s macinom travom za zene u reproduktivnoj dobi. Medjutim zaboravila sam kako se te tablete zovu pa se pitam da li zna netko od vas?

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Nasla!!
Maca Harmony se zove
http://www.femmenessence.hr/
Ali mislim da biljka u ovom proizvodu ipak nije biljka o kojoj se pise na ovom topicu.....
Netko probao?

----------


## orline

Nije lily, ova biljka koju si našla je peraunska maka, negdje je zovu i zlatna maka (valjda ima u još nekoj boji  :Smile: )
Na jednom forumu u Srbiji sam čitala da su je koristili parovi, pošto djeluje i na muškarce, a iskustva su podijeljena. Nisam nešto ostala ubijedjena u uspjeh, ali ima dosta na netu o njoj.

----------

